# Ayuda con relé [Principiante]



## abelprg (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola a todos y gracias de antemano.

Soy nuevo en este foro y creo que lo frecuentaré a partir de ahora muy a menudo, ya que estoy iniciandome en la electrónica con muchas ganas.

Actualmente estudio ingeniería informática, y me estoy interesando también por la electrónica, ya que estoy empezando un proyecto que combina ambas tecnologías. A pesar de eso, mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante elementales (a nivel de una ingeniería) y por eso recurro a vosotros.

La cuestión es que quiero hacer este circuito:




El relé que voy a utilizar es el JRC-27F/005S:






Y así estan los "pins":


Mi problema es que no se exactamente donde tengo que conectar cada cosa en el relé. Para que se entienda, es desde el punto *A* del circuito desde donde quiero controlar si se enciende o no la luz.

Si alguien es tan amable de orientarme un poco estaré muy agradecido.

Gracias de nuevo,

Abel.


----------



## tecnogirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Bienvenido abelprg al foro. La respuesta la encuentras en :
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/143786/ETC/JRC-27F.html
Si tienes un nuevo componente del que sabes la referencia, pero no sabes que es y cómo son las conexiones, usas Google con las palabras clave: referencia del componente datasheet, por ejemplo, JRC-27F datasheet. Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2009)

En el datasheet que te dice Tecnogirl tenés los datos de tu relé.

Tené en cuenta que el transistor que necesitás es un NPN con el emisor conectado a tierra y el colector a la bobina del relé.
Te dejo una imagen de tu circuito con los números (como vos los usaste en tu esquema) que van conectados en cada caso. Los demás pines no se conectan.

Saludos


----------



## abelprg (Sep 12, 2009)

Muchísimas gracias por ambas respuestas!

El datasheet me lo he estado mirando pero no acabo de encontrar lo que busco. Quizás simplemente no lo se interpretar.

Cacho, mañana probaré estas conexiones y diré a ver que tal.

Que foro más de p**a madre.

Gracias de nuevo!

Bueno, decir que no he podido resistirme a probarlo en un momento, y que funciona 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## abelprg (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola de nuevo,

Quisiera saber si alguien es tan amable de indicarme que relé usar, o si el que me han dado en la tienda -JRC27F/005-S(S55)- es correcto para el circuito en cuestión, ya que 220V no son tontería y sinceramente en la tienda no me han atendido demasiado bien y me da la sensación de que el dependiente puede no haberse enterado bien.

A mi a simple vista me da la impresión de que a esto le enchufo 220V y se quema, pero insisto en que soy principiante y no lo tengo nada claro.

¡A ver si en esta comunidad alguien me soluciona la dudilla!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 12, 2010)

Primero: *Datasheet*

De ahí podrás sacar que maneja 220V y poco menos de medio amper. Digamos que 100W será el límite de lo que este relé puede meterse en la boca. Más no puede masticar.
Te va a servir o no dependiendo de la corriente que quieras manejar.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2010)

bueno no te agas problema todos en nuestros comienzos quemamos ,explotamos cosas,solo trata de interpretar bien la hoja de datos de tu rele,coneca casi todo,menos el 220volt,a la salida de tu rele proba primero con una pilas y un led ,si prende esta todo bien y lo pasas a 220v /primero quitas el led /


----------



## electrodan (Feb 12, 2010)

Te recomiendo que la próxima vez que dudes sobre las características de un componente, te fijes en la hoja de datos (al menos que hablemos de semiconductores falsos, pero eso es otro tema).
Este relé puede manejar 220V sin problemas, pero no te pases la cantidad de potencia que soporta (ya te lo dijo Cacho). Y si lo quemas de todas formas, no creo que pase nada (simplemente queda abierto).
Si lo vas a usar para controlar potencia desde un sistema digital (supongo que es lo que vas a hacer) es recomendable usar opto-aisladores.

Ya que hablamos de relés, alguien me dice: ¿no es la corriente la que quema los relés? Entonces, ¿por que según la hoja de datos el relé aguanta 2A a una tensión y 1A a otra?.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 13, 2010)

Por lo visto es un circuito para ser controlado desde una salida digital tipo puerto paralelo. Ante la salida de un 1 "mantenido" acciona el relé y con un 0 "mantenido" se despegaria. Ten en cuenta que los pines  a usar del rele corresponden al contacto NA (normal abierto). Si bien como esta funciona, es conveniente utilizar un optoacoplador para que quede desacoplada la corriente/tension de salida a la entrada que solamente esperara valores de 0 y 5 volts...

Desde el punto de vista de sistema conviene usar una salida tipo retenida para que la salida de control sea solamente un pulso, asi te libera del flujo de control del programa.


----------



## abelprg (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas.

La verdad es que si que podría haber mirado el datasheet, lo que la última vez que miré uno para otro componente (ahora mismo no recuerdo cual) me asusté ya que no había por donde cogerlo. En este queda bastante claro, gracias por aclararlo.

*Brujo* en efecto es un circuito que será controlado desde un microcontrolador. ¿Podrías expandir un poco en esto que dices de la salida retenida? ¿Eso implicaría que no he de mantener un voltaje constante sino que con solo un pulso cada vez ya mantendría el estado? ¿Es más recomendable/fiable/mejor que mantenerlo encendido/apagado constantemente?

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 14, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Ya que hablamos de relés, alguien me dice: ¿no es la corriente la que quema los relés? Entonces, ¿por que según la hoja de datos el relé aguanta 2A a una tensión y 1A a otra?.



Quizás porque a más tensión hay más desgastes en los puntos de contacto a la hora de abrir y cerrar el rele.... Para que no se gaste rápido y mantega una vida larga y feliz con sus compañeros de PCB

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Feb 14, 2010)

Si, debe de ser eso.
Gracias Tacatomon. Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 14, 2010)

abelprg dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas.
> 
> La verdad es que si que podría haber mirado el datasheet, lo que la última vez que miré uno para otro componente (ahora mismo no recuerdo cual) me asusté ya que no había por donde cogerlo. En este queda bastante claro, gracias por aclararlo.
> 
> ...



Y depende la aplicacion, es el criterio. En terminos generales desde el punto de vista del control si usas una salida retenida  o con un rele que quede chupado, tiene la orden asignada. Si haces control de procesos necesitas saber si quedo clavado y podes retornar con un dato que esta accionado... a mi, me gusta mas asi.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Quizás porque a más tensión hay más desgastes en los puntos de contacto a la hora de abrir y cerrar el rele.... Para que no se gaste rápido y mantega una vida larga y feliz con sus compañeros de PCB
> 
> Saludos!!!



me parece que es al reves,a mayor voltaje para la misma corriente se usa conductor mas fino ,
aora a menor voltaje el conductor tiene que ser mas grueso,para manejar la misma corriente
si suponemos que los contactos del rele son cables de determinada seccion no es logico que a mayor tencion soporten mas corriente,'¿¿¿y que para menor tension soporte menos corriente por sus contactos¿¿¿
o me equivoque¿¿¿


----------



## electrodan (Feb 14, 2010)

No, lo que importa en el grosor de los cables es la corriente. Cuanta mayor resistencia tenga el cable y mas corriente pase por el mas energía se disipa en forma de calor (ver Ley de Joule). Es por eso que en las grandes líneas de distribución se utilizan altas tensiones y corrientes no muy grandes, mientras que en las líneas domiciliarias se baja la tensión por practicidad y seguridad.
Lo de los relés supongo que es diferente porque al conmutarlo se producen pequeñas chispas (provocadas por la tensión) que pueden dañar los contactos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2010)

gracias,de echo al pasarme de corriente en un rele ami me quedaron los contactos ''pegados'' al desarmarlo,encontre los contactos literalmente soldados ,seguramente fueron las pequeñas chispas que se producian ,ensuciaron el contacto produciendo calor por mal contacto y deay que se soldaron


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 15, 2010)

Por eso digo que no estoy seguro, pero se me hace lo más lógico de pensar, si a 127VAC funca 10A, a 220VAC no le vas a poner esos mismos 10A por que se va a fundir. 1270W contra 2200W

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 15, 2010)

tengo en mis manos un rele marca gs modelo  hjr-3ff-zh   12 volt  , dice 
10a 240vac
                                                                                    12a 120vac
                                                                                    12a  24vcd
asi que tenes toda la razon totacomon,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> tengo en mis manos un rele marca gs modelo  hjr-3ff-zh   12 volt  , dice
> 10a 240vac
> 12a 120vac
> *12a  24vcd*



*Pregunta de examen:*
A que se debe que la tensión en DC es mucho menor que la de AC para la misma corriente?


----------



## Cacho (Feb 16, 2010)

Yo lo sé... Lo leí de un post de uno de La Guerra de las Galaxias...
(Sí, de EZavalla).

No lo voy a poner acá, pero si usan el buscador pueden llegar al post. Era una pregunta sobre relés (no me acuerdo de quién) donde participamos EZ y yo también.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2010)

Se supone que como la tensión en DC es contínua, el rele tiende a quedarse "pegado" con tanta tensión, por eso es mucha la diferencia en DC que en AC, donde la tensión "viene y va"

Saludos!!!

PS: Creo que es así, si no es así bienvenidos los tomatazos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2010)

ami me mordio el libro asi no me miren ,no tengo ni idea.yo no fuy ,,,por las dudas


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 16, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> ami me mordio el libro asi no me miren ,no tengo ni idea.yo no fuy ,,,por las dudas



Más vale aquí huyó que aquí comento!!!! JUUAaaaa 

A ver, quien no hizo la tarea!!!! 

ajja Saludos!!!

PSara eso estamos aquí, para aprender.


----------

